# Mosquito lake fishing, How’s it going?



## HAWK71 (Oct 16, 2006)

Just wondering how the fishing on Mosquito lake is going. Post pics...


----------



## rodfather (Jun 19, 2011)

Ice


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yep. And rotten ice. With nearly 2 more inches of rain forecast for the next 5 days, that ice will melt and that cold water will start to sink causing the lake to turn over. God only knows where the fish will be when that happens.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Seems like the "spawn nets" were in the end of Feb last year. If memory serves, the ODNR was concerned "they might miss" the spawn if they waited longer(not sure what "specifically" prompted this activity).I might be off on the timing here but I do remember it was earlier than normal. If so(this year!), the fish are going to be "shallow"!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## ohiobowhunter87 (Apr 21, 2016)

I went up yesterday hoping to pull something from under the causeway bridge...wind and rain were not too bad early but the lake is open for a good ways on the south side and a hundred yards or so on the north. Didn’t catch anything but had a quick break off (I’m assuming it was a northern). The ice was fading pretty quick though so I don’t think it will be long! Tight lines!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

buckeyebowman said:


> Yep. And rotten ice. With nearly 2 more inches of rain forecast for the next 5 days, that ice will melt and that cold water will start to sink causing the lake to turn over. God only knows where the fish will be when that happens.


I'm gonna just guess...... The Marina,to the Dam...


----------

